# Hi



## SAR (Nov 18, 2007)

Hi some of you may be familiar with my work and other may have no knowledge. I have been discussing steel up in the other knife area, and have enjoyed the conversation. I really do enjoy knives, and all the methods used to construct them

Currently wrapping up a career in the US Army have a wonderful wife and 2 children.

I have been making custom knives for a little over 2 years, I really enjoy the craft and the people i meet along the way. Some of these people have become really close friends its one of the greatest benefits.

I work out of my shop which was formally known as a 2 car garage in hot *** louisiana, with plans to relocate to Oregon.

Anyways here is some of my work

Thanks 
Spencer

These are a few of the designs I build or have built.
Hornet XL EDB ( Every Day Beast )

















Hornet Recurve dressed in black






Hornet CF ( Combat Fighter )











A simple utility design done in CPMD2 tanto and drop point











A one off "Dragon Fly Tanto" in damascus and wood






My rendition of the Gurkha Kukri knives











The SKS ( SAR Kitchen Set ) this was built for Mario Batali the TV chef




__________________


----------



## SAR (Nov 18, 2007)

This is the latest to come out of my shop a design I call the SARclops EDC

Drop point.....model B












Tanto.........Model A












Spear point.......Model S












The Wharnie......Model Z


----------



## Greta (Nov 18, 2007)

Oh I like that! I like that *ALOT!!* .... :wow:


----------



## Sigman (Nov 18, 2007)

Beautiful work! I really like that simple utility design with drop point!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 18, 2007)

I won't visit this thread much, my wallet won't let me... 
Very nice work! I really like the SARclops model B, but then again, lately I have began to develope a liking for karambits...


----------



## Burman (Nov 18, 2007)

Like you knives alot! :thumbsup: Do you have any CPMD2 drop point available at this moment?


----------



## Phaetos (Nov 18, 2007)

Nice work indeed SAR. Good to see that kinda work come out of Lousyana.


----------



## FrogmanM (Nov 18, 2007)

wow awesome work! I may have to stop by your site for some pointy shiny things! 


Mayo


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Nov 19, 2007)

Hey, those look like some nice work! :goodjob: And moving to Oregon... I like you already.

That is a very interesting yokote grind on the tantos, quite stubby. And that SAR Kitchen set is sweet too.
I look forward to what you have to offer.


----------



## Jenova (Nov 19, 2007)

Mate thats is some beautiful stuff 
do you have a link to your store ??
Thanks


----------



## sunspot (Nov 19, 2007)

Hello SAR.
I saw your work in Tactical Knives magazine. I really liked one of your knives. My wife didn't. I may still buy it.
Your photographer is well known on CPF.


----------



## greenLED (Nov 19, 2007)

Orygun, heh? Give us a holler when you get here.

Nice blades!


----------



## Trunch (Nov 19, 2007)

Beautiful work! I really like the Utility CPMD2 drop point and would love to own one.


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 20, 2007)

Jenova said:


> Mate thats is some beautiful stuff
> do you have a link to your store ??
> Thanks


 
Here you go! .....

http://www.sarcustomknives.com/

Strapped for cash right now, but just a temporary set-back. Hope to get a couple of SAR models myself.


----------



## houtex (Nov 21, 2007)

Would you post a pic of the sarclops in hand please?They look great.I like the Iron chef's knives.


----------



## SolarFlare (Nov 21, 2007)

Lovely work SAR, I sent my Gurkha pal your kukri picture, you no doubt know they're very proud of their knives. He asked me what trousers you are wearing.


----------



## SAR (Nov 22, 2007)

SolarFlare said:


> Lovely work SAR, I sent my Gurkha pal your kukri picture, you no doubt know they're very proud of their knives. He asked me what trousers you are wearing.



My favorite shop pants are double leg heavy canvas Carhart carpenter's, they will last a guy forever built the right way....to last.


Thanks everyone for the great response, I have contacted some other very good custom makers to come over and get some of there work posted up.

Here is a SARclops in the hand


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 22, 2007)

Must admit, love the B&W pic.


----------



## Tessaiga (Dec 6, 2007)

Hey Spencer.. Welcome to CPF!!!

I like your take on the kuhk... very nicely executed, looks like it will chop like a beast and not too big or unwieldy to hanlde as well. 

What steel did you use on those and how heavy are they? looks like they are double edged... are they?

Nice work on melding the 2 handle materials together as well... thats CF and burl of some sort right?? I'm guessing redwood burl??

Excellent! I really like those!


----------



## 65535 (Dec 6, 2007)

Sar your work is seriously beautiful, we need to get you a business partner to make tactical style (haha no one better give me any for that ) flashlights, I think they compliment knives quite well.


----------



## Donny Dont (Dec 7, 2007)

I am impressed with your knives. The Dragon Fly tanto and the Hornet with wood are amazing. I love the simple utility drop points.

Joe


----------



## SAR (Dec 8, 2007)

Tessaiga said:


> Hey Spencer.. Welcome to CPF!!!
> 
> I like your take on the kuhk... very nicely executed, looks like it will chop like a beast and not too big or unwieldy to hanlde as well.
> 
> ...



Sadly the Kukri's went to collectors and likely sitting in the safe:thumbsdow I am working on 5 more at the moment and will testing one from this batch.

I am using cpm 154 with a low rockwell of 56 gives it some flexibility and will still stay chopping sharp, thats what the last pair was made from.

They are double edged and very sharp, the shiney one is CF and ironwood and the other is CF and amboyna wood both are very beautiful to work with.

Thanks you all very much for the welcome as always I am humbled and really enjoy the craft and the ability to build good working knives.

Spencer


----------



## WillnTex (Dec 8, 2007)

Hiya spence. See ya at blade.


----------

